# Joining TUG



## nygiants11991 (Jul 25, 2007)

OK, so I am fairly new on this board, so signed up as a guest.  Over the past few days, I have gotten some vary valuable information.  So this morning I joined TUG, but it still shows me as a guest.  Can anyone tell me why it shows that way?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 25, 2007)

*Adjustments Can Be Made (I Think).*




nygiants11991 said:


> OK, so I am fairly new on this board, so signed up as a guest.  Over the past few days, I have gotten some vary valuable information.  So this morning I joined TUG, but it still shows me as a guest.  Can anyone tell me why it shows that way?


I think changing the guest/member status thing on TUG-BBS is a do-it-yourself proposition.  Maybe click around in the _User CP_ area & see if you can find something along those lines. 

Meanwhile, welcome aboard. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## nygiants11991 (Jul 25, 2007)

Thank you awaywego


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 25, 2007)

For future reference, answers to most of your BBS operational questions (including this one) can be found in the Troubleshooting Help sticky thread in the About TUG BBS forum.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 25, 2007)

nygiants11991 said:


> Thank you awaywego



Welcome to the TUG Family !


----------



## nygiants11991 (Jul 25, 2007)

Pedro
You have a Tigger.  Tigger is my favorite character.  Thanks for the welcome
--Shanna


----------

